# Wolfs Deironiser Decon Gel... (Mini review)



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

I've had this stuff sitting in my cleaning kit fit a few months now and never really got the chance to use it until this morning. On first impressions the bottle looks OK, nothing fancy but it does the job with clear instructions on the front. I decanted the gel into a chemical resistant sprayer for ease of application and at this stage the smell hit me. A strange mix of raw sewage and mint. The gel itself is quite thin but it's defiantly a gel and is a light pink colour.

The wheels that I was going to try it on have had very different lives. The first wheels were on my mums Vauxhall Corsa and have never been properly cleaned in the 2 years she has owned it and the second set are on my Ford Focus and are cleaned and polished regularly. Both sets of wheels had been power washed to remove loose dirt the night before in the hope they would be dry this morning. And to be fair the wheels on my Focus where very clean (on first impressions anyway). On getting up this morning the wheels on the Corsa where dry but on the Focus they were still wet due to wax/sealants etc.

At this stage I spayed each set of wheels with Wolfs Deironiser Decon Gel and let it do it's thing as I got the hose etc out. Around 20 mins later the gel had all but dried (as it's safe to let it dry) and I was faced with this:









and:









The purple I was expecting but I have no idea what the yellow is. Anyway I now washed the wheels down with a mains pressure hose which lifted the gel of no problem and to say I was surprised with the results is an understatement. On the Corsa wheels it lifted about 99% of the dirt and the rest came off with a simple wipe with a sponge where on the Focus wheels they were left spotless.

What I was left with after they were allowed to air dry for 30 mins:








and:








(as you can see there is still some protection on this wheel as it's not 100% dry)

One thing I did notice was that it doesn't seem to 'bleed' as much as X Iron. I think this is due to the gel nature of the product and the fact that it clings better meaning less waste. For the two cars (8 alloys) it took about 100-150 mm of product and I applied liberally.

In conclusion I would happily recommend this product to anybody and will be buying again.


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

No afters?

The yellow is the degreasing properties mate.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

the yellow will be the degreasing agents in the products i and a few others have left it on for nearly a day and it relay does go yellow its a fantastic product get the wheels sealed and u will be very happy


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

gally said:


> No afters?
> 
> The yellow is the degreasing properties mate.


Now added! Went to get lunch while wheels dried.


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Paddy_R said:


> One thing I did notice was that it doesn't seem to 'bleed' as much as X Iron. I think this is due to the gel nature of the product and the fact that it clings better meaning less waste.


Hmmm, on my wheels it bled pretty good


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

What I mean is 'run' as much. You don't seem to get the big runs like you see in the pics of Iron X. It did a bit on the Focus wheel but this was still wet where as on the dry Corsa wheel it didn't. Just an observation.


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

It won't run off like a non-gel product so it won't look so dramatic. 

The purple colour change can also be added if required so don't mistake the colour change for strength of reaction. 

Great results you had.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Paddy_R thank you for the review mate and I'm glad you like it!! 

Cheers, 

Jesse


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

this stuff looks amazing, does anyone do samples for this...


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Why would you need samples when the results speak for themselves?


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

Its a tenner , maybe buy a litre and decant it into 10 x 100ml samples and save a quids worth for yourself


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

toni said:


> Hmmm, on my wheels it bled pretty good


OMG Toni!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Trip tdi said:


> this stuff looks amazing, does anyone do samples for this...


Stop being so tight, it amazing stuff, just buuuuy now!!!!! :thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Clark @ PB said:


> Why would you need samples when the results speak for themselves?


Hit the nail on the head!


----------



## Gleams (Jul 26, 2010)

Used side by side with IronX, Wolfs Decon gel does seem to be slightly less effective when used in the same fashion as IronX, BUT...when used as per instructions and left to complete a full cycle (dried out), really does its job well and definitely a main stay for all my detailing services as you can't achieve the same results without it.

Oh, and the minor fact that it's HALF the price of IronX makes it too economical not to have!


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Gleams said:


> Used side by side with IronX, Wolfs Decon gel does seem to be slightly less effective when used in the same fashion as IronX, BUT...when used as per instructions and left to complete a full cycle (dried out), really does its job well and definitely a main stay for all my detailing services as you can't achieve the same results without it.
> 
> Oh, and the minor fact that it's HALF the price of IronX makes it too economical not to have!


The best things come to those who wait :thumb:! Glad you like it and thank you for the support!

Jesse


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

can this be used like Iron X? as in also on paint work?


----------



## ddave05 (May 23, 2010)

I've noticed that after cleaning the wheels with decon gel (which does a great job BTW) when the wheels become dirty, the dirts form 'spots' on the wheels. I normally let the product sit on the wheels and dry off and pressure wash off.
I'm 100% sure I clean all the product off the wheels. 
I may take a piccy tomorrow to show what I mean - anyone else had this?


----------



## Paddy_R (Jan 10, 2007)

tom-225 said:


> can this be used like Iron X? as in also on paint work?


Yes, you can even let it dry which you can't do with Iron X.


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

great shall get some ordered then.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

ddave05 said:


> I've noticed that after cleaning the wheels with decon gel (which does a great job BTW) when the wheels become dirty, the dirts form 'spots' on the wheels. I normally let the product sit on the wheels and dry off and pressure wash off.
> I'm 100% sure I clean all the product off the wheels.
> I may take a piccy tomorrow to show what I mean - anyone else had this?


Instead of just PW-ing (new word ) it off, try to wash it off with a wash mitt because sometimes it will leave a sticky film and dirt will cling to it. That's just the gel properties of it!

Jesse


----------

